# Questions on fiber optics and lighting....



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I have never done anything more than using grain-of-wheat bulbs in some of my old builds. Can someone tell me about use of fiber optics, and where I can get the materials to do it in my Seaview. I understand the principle fine, but need advice on installation, etc. Radio Shack was no help, no materials. Internet? Ebay? Need direction on this. Gorilla glue good for putting it in place? Silicone? I know I'm a newbee here, but I'm not to modeling. I've been in it for a long time, and I have the skills to do it! I appreciate any advice any of you may offer! This is the kind of stuff I normally do, but I love all models!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

You can use optic fibers with grain o wheat bulbs,but they work better when used with LEDs.Search the web,there are plenty of sites on LEDs and how they work.You can then take a standard 3mm or 5mm LED and use a brass tube as a sleeve to bundle your fibers which will tranmit the light to the end of each strand.Heat the ends gently by candle and the ends will flair out like a lens.Use 2/pt epoxyor silicone to glue the strands into the brass tube.Hpoe this helps.alexander


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I usually get my fiber optics from buying those neat little f/o light-up sprays that you see in the deco lighting areas of Wally-world and such from time to time. They usually come with a base that has a few LED's in them that you can use to make a neat base with later.

About four months ago, my local WM had some nice cheapies on clearance for $1.00 a piece. I got seven of those suckers. Keep an eye out at places like Big Lots and such.

I get my LED's pretty much the same way. I get the little battery operated LED sets from Target and such during the holidays. The sets come 10 or 18 LEDs to a string and are battery operated. I have found some that have built in plugs for electrical adaptors. Check Michaels and other craft stores now and keep ckecking them as the holidays draw nearer.


----------



## Spaceflightengr (Mar 2, 2007)

Grain o' wheat is passe. Besides the heat generated, they tend to burn out far sooner than LEDs. LEDs give more lumens per buck or I should say "volt". I was checking out some ultrabright white uber-tiny LEDs that come in 26 per strip (all connected, can be cut individually) that are quite neat yesterday. I'm checking options for my 1/350th STTMP Enterprise. I will try to not go fiber except for the spots that illuminate the "neck", just because the kit does such a decent job of supply clear plastic filled windowage all over the ship.

SFE


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Where's this 26-LED set available?


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

OK, I broke down and ordered the VoodooFX kit! The price was right, and I know it will fit and work properly, so I just plain did it! LOL.


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Tim,

For future projects, check out "The Fiber Optic Store" at http://www.thefiberopticstore.com/FOS-mainpage.htm

AJ-1701 put me onto this one in another thread ... 

The products look good and arn't too pricey ...

Dan


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi Dan, Thanks for the info! I've just ordered 50 ft of 1mm cable. I only need a few feet, so if anyone needs some let me know, I'll probably want to keep some extra for future projects, My cost with shipping is about 36 cents per foot. I think I could sell 5 ft lengths at $2 plus postage (about $1.50) Now this is a profit deal, I'd make 20 cents per every five foot lenght sold!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That rod is drop dead gorgeous Tim!! Did you do the Honest Engine with the custom paint and markings on the Show Rod Rally? I know I've seen your style before. Stunning work!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

otto said:


> Hi Dan, Thanks for the info! I've just ordered 50 ft of 1mm cable. I only need a few feet, so if anyone needs some let me know, I'll probably want to keep some extra for future projects, My cost with shipping is about 36 cents per foot. I think I could sell 5 ft lengths at $2 plus postage (about $1.50) Now this is a profit deal, I'd make 20 cents per every five foot lenght sold!


Glad to help Otto ...

I've already put in an order for "Combo Pak 250" ... 

Dan


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, once again, a small ripple in the gene puddle.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, at least Tuxedo is truthful about where he comes from.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Well, at least Tuxedo is truthful about where he comes from.


I was thinking he'd fit right in with the folks over on RI but then I realized he'd probably feel inadequate; the pundits of profanity there would eat him for breakfast!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Trekkriffic said:


> I was thinking he'd fit right in with the folks over on RI but then I realized he'd probably feel inadequate; the pundits of profanity there would eat him for breakfast!


Little boy trying to curse like a grownup- kinda sad


----------

